# Question to all b13 owners



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello i am a newbie here , i got a 92 nissan sentra e, my question would be why do all the cocksucking owners of other makes mostly mustang and honda beleive that the b13 has no power,and basically look at the car like a 40 horsepower go kart,when most of the crxs that come with 92 horse get praised as gods, i was just wanted to hear from everyone what they were thinking on this manner, i got a ga16de and want to go to a sr20ve , I just wanted to know why they stereo typed and does anyone else get this.

Thanx


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

we are sterotyped becase they are more common, and rather than saying.. oh it a nissan.... it must be fast.... 
they beleave that there unique because they have done one or two of the really common easily avalible, cheao mods that there car is faster and more unique... but its not unique, as everyone else has done the same things that they have done.... yet are still slower.
nissan has a different apeal... look at the 240sx, NX, they are different looking cars... and the sentra, is a family looking car, with a bit of balls behind it, honduds though, are made to look fast, but are not all they look to be


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

first, honda=looks fast but isn't. although i saw a civic with nice rims and a gt spoiler that was NOT slammed and it looked pretty nice, almost like a sentra.

people think sentras are slow because "only old indian guys" drive them. they're "slow" because they're a family sedan...oh shnap, so is a civic. hmmm...i dont really know why they say it's slow.

people think my se-r is slow until i blow their doors off(my car is stock)\

EDIT: ahh i got it! they think it's slow becuase it l_ooks_ slow. civics and 'stangs _look_ fast, so in their eyes that means they _are_ fast. while sentras are slow because they dont look like they have mad speed powazz


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ignorence thats all, if they knew the specs of hp vs money spent everyone would go nissan in my opinion, get so much bang for your buck with a sr20 swap and have u ever seen teh inside of your average honda engine i mean come on its a fricken boat engine, damn water jacket instead of radiator runners, no wonder they blow up with 50 shots unless they are bored and sleeved


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

they look at the Sentra E as a 40 hp go cart becasue IT IS!!!! very light, with a decent amount of HP to get it moving.....but nothing fast


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the same problem w/ honda guys too. They drive by a wagg their muffler in my face all the time. Can't even sit outside with my little boy sometimes. But some have been taught a lesson and now they do not come around as often, especially after my Spec V showed up in the drive next to my classic. Hondas have good horse power ratings but the torque is not enough to put the power to the ground. Good cars but more show than go for the locals in my area. Its how loud and flashy you can be. Just like in the movies. And some of it has to do with being a young punk with no direction in life. So just ignore them and smoke em when you just happen to get them at a light or the track. Which ever you do. :thumbup:


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

gah, you're lucky! i have to compete with _muscle cars_. no fair. its okay though, i can hold my own against a gtp any day. and put up a good fight against a mustang or camaro. they still win, but seriously. 2 liters doesn't really compare to 4.6 liters.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Well i have never raced a V-8 Mustang since i bout my sentra. Its fully stocked so ya i expect to get my ass handed to me. It has 2 of my engines lol. But V-6 mustangs ha not even worth mentioning. But for the Hondas lmao. Those are the fun ones. Before i bout this Nissan Sentra Se-R i had gone through 3 cars in a 7 month period. First one was a Acura Integra yes it was a fun car and yes i thought man dis is a acura there are so many mods fof this ill never get bored with it. All i did to that damn thing was put a air filter on it..... not even a full one. lol It was a auto also so ya it sucked. Next 2 cars was a 90 and 91 camaro. One was a 350 tpi with 5 speed other was a auto 350 crate with 305 heads. Both VERY fun cars (love rearwheel drive ) But both also very expensive. Now i have the Nissan most funnest car around. I have alrdy got planed for chirstmas a header back exhaust, full intake, 17' rims (if they fit), undercarrige neons. Then in a few months i will get my computer reprogramed and some mirror tint. But right now is bone stock with a exhaust leek. But anyway I was driving around just lookin for something to do when i seen 7!!!! honda civics at the gas station. ALL of them looked the EXACT same excpet for different colors  But i pulled in and my cousin starts talkin mad stuff (he likes to talk me in to stuff  ) but anyway we set it up where i would race the slowest one. They all had stuff done to em. So we went down the street and turned around. I expected a stop and go not a rolling start. But he wanted to pull a second gear go. So we started in 2nd with us already high revved (and guess what he had a vtec and thats where vtec shines) but anyway he beat be but not by as much as u would expcet a modified car against bone stock. Any way let them talk their trash while we clean it up. Sorry for the long post of nonsense i just talk to much on fourms  but ya


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> Well i have never raced a V-8 Mustang since i bout my sentra. Its fully stocked so ya i expect to get my ass handed to me. It has 2 of my engines lol. But V-6 mustangs ha not even worth mentioning. But for the Hondas lmao. Those are the fun ones. Before i bout this Nissan Sentra Se-R i had gone through 3 cars in a 7 month period. First one was a Acura Integra yes it was a fun car and yes i thought man dis is a acura there are so many mods fof this ill never get bored with it. All i did to that damn thing was put a air filter on it..... not even a full one. lol It was a auto also so ya it sucked. Next 2 cars was a 90 and 91 camaro. One was a 350 tpi with 5 speed other was a auto 350 crate with 305 heads. Both VERY fun cars (love rearwheel drive ) But both also very expensive. Now i have the Nissan most funnest car around. I have alrdy got planed for chirstmas a header back exhaust, full intake, 17' rims (if they fit), undercarrige neons. Then in a few months i will get my computer reprogramed and some mirror tint. But right now is bone stock with a exhaust leek. But anyway I was driving around just lookin for something to do when i seen 7!!!! honda civics at the gas station. ALL of them looked the EXACT same excpet for different colors  But i pulled in and my cousin starts talkin mad stuff (he likes to talk me in to stuff  ) but anyway we set it up where i would race the slowest one. They all had stuff done to em. So we went down the street and turned around. I expected a stop and go not a rolling start. But he wanted to pull a second gear go. So we started in 2nd with us already high revved (and guess what he had a vtec and thats where vtec shines) but anyway he beat be but not by as much as u would expcet a modified car against bone stock. Any way let them talk their trash while we clean it up. Sorry for the long post of nonsense i just talk to much on fourms  but ya



The NissanForums Rules state (link provided since you obviously can't find the one at the top, and never read them even though it is a requirement for membership):

_"No street racing posts, or discussion of any other type of illegal activity."_

This thread is CLOSED! Post this kind of shit on some other forum.

Lew


----------

